# All Motor 16v Build...now with real butter!



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Will try to update as much as possible but at the beginning it's going to be kind of slow.

So here we go.

-16v 2.0 (I think) head; mild port by Russ Jr.
-Supertech Valvetrain
-ABA OBD1 block
-ODB1 Knife-edged crank by Jarod @ SCCH
-Balanced IM Shaft by Jarod @ SCCH
-TT Hydraulic 298 cams (soon to have SCCH cam trigger)
-Wossner 84mm 12.4:1 CR pistons (static CR should be 12:1 after build)
-SCAT Rods (engine shop can't find them at the moment after moving  )
-Racecraft AE111 manifold
-AE111 throttle bodies
-Pipercross Filter & backing plate

MS3/MSX from Paul
4x IGN-1A coils near plug

Little ITB teaser:


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Update: Cams from TT arrived 03/08*


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

whut scch cam trigger??


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

http://scch-heads.com/viewpart.php?id=17


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Quick pic of the Supertech valves before they go to the shop next week.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Update 3/12:*

Found out block is cleaned, bored to 84mm, and honed ready for assembly.

Intermediate Shaft bearings came in today from GAP.

Ordered some misc. parts from the dealer (discount because I work there )

Oil squirters (expensive!)
few bolts and washers
couple woodruff keys

All stuff from dealer should be here Tuesday.

Also ordered intermediate shaft gear from Bahn Brenner.
Ordered Techtonics Tuning valve guides and seals.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

what are you shooting for as far as numbers go, also what size valves did you go with? Been reading a lot of info on all motor 16vs and most optimal valve size is 34mm intake and 29.5mm exhaust. Either way looking forward to your progress, subscribed :thumbup:.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Update 3/14: Ferrea Spring Seats*

So, the head I got didn't come with spring seats. Ok, no big deal I'll order some fancy expensive Ferrea spring seats.

They came in today.

Outer springs fit perfect; inners not so much. I'll have to get my builder to shave a hair off the spring seat inner ring I guess.

My fault for thinking Ferrea & Supertech parts could live in harmony.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Update 3/16*

Parts I ordered from the dealer came in.

Oil squirter & bolts
Cam bolt & washer
IM shaft bolt & washer
Crank bolt
front water flange seal
Front/rear main seal flange bolts
Cam & IM shaft woodruff keys

Have some stuff coming in tomorrow & Friday as well.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

:thumbup: I look forward to see how this turns out!


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Update 4/07/2011

*Not much going on lately. Just been collecting parts the past 2 weeks.

-Jarod @ SCCH has my cam trigger made & should be getting shipped out tomorrow.
-Ordered the universal VR sensor from 034 Motorsport to go with the new trigger.
-Shop still hasn't found my rods from when they moved. I think they're going to have to order a new set; on their dime of course.

Hopefully by next week I should have some more solid updates.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup::heart:


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

moar pictars :beer::thumbup:
sounding and looking good so far.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Update 04/13/2011: Shop has all parts now*

Dropped off everything I have left to finish the long block at this point.

-Still have to order head gasket from Cometic
-Timing chain & timing belt tensioner on order from GAP
-Just got an update from 034 Motorsport that my VR sensor has been shipped

Still on the list:
-Header
-ECU + wiring
-Ignition coils + connectors
-Slim fans
-Water pump
-Oil pump

Also decided to build my own seperate relay/fuse box for everything engine related and use the factory box for everything else. More on that later on.

Cylinder head notes after talking to the builder awhile today on air flow:

-Going to have him work super hard on the valve throat area and get it up to about 90% the size of the intake & exhaust valves. This should increase my VE significantly along with the valve job he's planning on.
-Larger valves would give me more flow but I don't have the time or money to drop into going bigger; atleast not yet.
-He's also going to port match and blend the intake ports to match my RF manifold.

That's it for now. More to come later.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Worked on the throttle bodies some today since I don't have anything else I can do right now.

-Rustolem Engine Paint; Chrysler Red
-Gaskets made between the ITB's and the manifold.

I think they came out pretty good. Had to do two coats to get all the little spots covered.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Small update:

-Decided to go with Lugtronic/VEMS for standalone. Have to get the approval from the wife to order soon. :banghead:
-Going to be sending off the exhaust cam + cap + trigger sensor so Jarod @ SCCH can do his magic. The engine shop isn't going to have time to get this done for me + they don't have the proper taps.
-Builder _should_ be getting to my head by Friday. Going to do the 3 angle valve job and surface the head, then give me a rough idea on the throats and see what he thinks he can do. Hoping to get some good flow out of this head.

That's all for now. Lugtronic might be able to get ordered this weekend. Going to call Lugnuts before sending money to work out what I want.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

At least you're going with Kevin and not something from left field


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> At least you're going with Kevin and not something from left field


I had a long talk with Kris @ DRS about it. That system would have worked, but only with wasted spark + batch fuel. It was also maxed out on everything. No upgrade path and I don't know the software at all.

To convert it for sequential fuel & spark it was going to cost just as much as the system to begin with.


----------



## Taiden (Sep 27, 2010)

What power goals are you shooting for with this setup? Looks to be very well thought out. Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Shooting for 200whp. Anything beyond I just hope it's at a safe level.

So, ordered my TPS sensor for the throttle bodies. Turns out it was the wrong one. Shame on me for not researching the # more.

89452-22090 fits some Toyota, Lexus. However it turns the wrong direction.
89452-12090 is the one needed for the AE111 throttle bodies.

So now I have a $127 TPS I can't use and Toyota won't take back. :banghead:


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok. Got the new TPS today. Denso 89452-22080.

It fits the body housing perfect. However, it won't bolt up without being turned slightly. So that means the spring on the rotor in the sensor will always have tension on it. I suppose that doesn't matter really while driving. And the ECU can be adjusted for 0-100% throttle easily.

More importantly it fits in the right position; meaning the connector points down, instead of up, which is nice.

I don't have any bolts to mount but I can solve that this weekend and take a good picture or something.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

On second thought, just so people know what I'm talking about.

Sensor with zero rotor tension:










Turned just enough to mount:


----------



## vlkslvr (Dec 5, 2000)

*TPS mountinh*

What you have pictured is perfectly normal and what you want. If you were to mount it with no spring tension you could end up with a dead spot in the sensor that the ecu wouldn't be able to read. As you said the ECU will calibrate the tps sensor and will not be an issue.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Yea that's what I'm thinking too. The difference between both positions in very minimal.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

updates???? love your build


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Not much to update.

-Ordered the Pass Racing velocity stacks on Ebay.
-Ordered AEM Long Pencil coil set.

Bigger note:
-I jumped on my engine builder's ass about not getting my stuff started. If he took anything I said seriously he should be getting started on the headwork Monday or Tuesday. Also, going to go over to the shop after work one day this week and make them find my rods. Been waiting a long time to start on this project and I don't need these holdups.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

****ty. I just bought some itbs so ill be watching this build verrrrry closely


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Got the Pass Racing stacks in; also received the AEM Pencil coils, however ebay seller sent me the short version instead


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

subscribed!


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

Updates???


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

quite interesting build-up ! keep goin


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Anything new?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Unfortunately not. Still out of work. 

Hoping to be back on my feet in December. Should be able to get back on this project in the new year.

Cylinder head is, however, pretty much done. I haven't been to the shop in awhile so next time I visit I need to bring my builder some cash.

Also, with recent events, I'm probably going to just have to run MS + AEM CDI for the AEM coils I have. My original setup was going to be Lugtronic + CDI. In any case, will have to see what happens in the next few months.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

VWn00b said:


> Unfortunately not. Still out of work.
> 
> Hoping to be back on my feet in December. Should be able to get back on this project in the new year.
> 
> ...


Hope you get back to work soon, cant wait to see this build get back on track! Final result should be quite fun:laugh::beer:


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

Nice to see another ae111 16v build! Great job! I have pretty much the same setup (minus cams) and got it running last May on Megasquirt. Only problem I've run into is the clearance to the hood. I couldn't fit a sausage filter on mine as it would foul the hood :facepalm: - so am still figuring that out - running 75mm T3 horns. I was thinking of buying the same stacks, but wasn't sure how that would effect the lower end. Of course, my setup is on a Mk2, so you might not have an issue with the Mk3 & hood clearance. Keep up the good work!


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow...didn't realize that I started this thread over a year ago.

I finally got a job, but I'm so busy now with traveling for work that I haven't even thought about getting this project back on track.

However, I do know:
-The cylinder head is 100% done. Have to get over to the shop (which has been awhile) and see what's left to do
-The block is done

Basically, I need to get some money over to my builder and get everything together.

Still have to buy:
-Header & exhause system to figure out
-EMS
-AEM CDI box to run the pencil coils
-Fuel system complete redesign
-Oil cooler
-Electric Hydraulic Power Steering system
-Gauges, misc wiring, etc

Getting a big tax refund check in about a week, so might be able to use some of that soon. Also trying to buy a new car to replace the one this motor is supposed to go into


----------

